# Verdict Motorsports TT Products Thread



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Welcome to Verdict Motorsports' official TT products thread. *

Within this thread you will only find products pertaining to the MK1 Audi TT platform. As forum members ourselves we understand how annoying it is to see advertisers filling the forums with thread after thread of the same products. In many cases posting parts that don't even fit our cars. Our products thread is a place for fellow forum members to check in and stay up to date with new products available for their cars. 

Most of the products found in this thread and on our website are our own. We are one of the few companies that exercise testing in all climates, and conditions. Whether you drive on the street or the race track, we have you covered. We don't offer _anything_ without extensive testing and everything we sell is guaranteed to work, not to mention backed by a warranty. Call us crazy, but we believe a product is only as good as the company standing behind it.

As fellow enthusiasts we've been on the receiving end of sub-quality parts and service. Over the last decade we've done something about it and will continue to do so as long as you'll have us :laugh:


*Billet Injector Cups*

After dealing with cracked and leaky injector cups, we decided it was time we do something about it. Machined from 6061 aluminum and anodized for durability and corrosion resistance. Our Billet 1.8T Fuel Injector Cups are a direct replacement for stock and will fit all stock intake manifolds. 







































An optional installation kit is also available for *$9.99* and comes with the following:

- Machined hex tool to remove your stock plastic cups and install the billet replacements.
- Stainless steel wire brush to remove OEM thread sealant from the intake manifold threads.
- Loctite thread sealant to replace the original sealant and ensure a leak free fitment.

Installation:
Should be done with the intake manifold out of the car. This is to prevent sealant and whatever other grime is on or around your stock injector cups from dropping into and contaminating the engine. Upon removal of the stock injector cups the intake manifold threads will need to be cleaned prior to installation. We strongly suggest adding an installation kit if you don't have the necessary items to remove, clean and reseal the injector cups properly.

Compatibility: 
We offer cups for the following 1.8T engine codes: AEB, AGU, ATC, ATW, AWM, AMB, AWD, AWW, AWP, AMU, BAM and BEA. For compatibility of other engine codes, feel free to drop us a line.


*Price for a complete set of (4) billet injector cups = $70.00 USD*. 

Free Shipping:
Has been extended throughout the continental United States until 7/31/13. Enter the words "Free Shipping" in the coupon code box and receive FREE Priority Shipping! We're happy to ship internationally, however postage will apply to those orders.

All orders can be placed through our website and will ship within 24 hours.

To place your order *Select Here*


*Distribution Bar & Chassis Mount*

Our distribution bar and chassis mount was designed to make for a clean, logical placement for electrical connections while performing a battery relocation. Also known as bus bars, this serves as a connection point between wires with ring or spade terminals. The base is black thermoplastic with a tin-plated copper bus bar attached. Stainless steel screws and studs to attach your connections to ensures protection against corrosion in all environments. The underside is sealed, so the bars can be safely mounted to conductive surfaces. Mounting holes are recessed, reducing the risk of accidental shorts when mounted to aluminum or steel surfaces Clear plastic cover presses onto the top posts to protect the top of the bar and prevent accidental contact with live circuits. Comes complete with our MK1 TT / MK4 specific chassis mount to bolt distribution bar directly to the chassis without any drilling. Great solution for powering additional equipment such as electrical pumps for water meth, air to water, boost controllers or even stereo equipment. 

_To learn more or to place your order_ *Select Here*











*Car Phone Antenna Delete*

This billet aluminum piece allows for the removal of the telephone antenna on the roof of your MK1 Audi TT Coupe. Comes complete in polished or anodized finish, stainless mounting hardware, o-ring and rubber washer for a leak free seal.

_To learn more or to place your order_ *Select Here*










*Shifter Extensions*

The shifter extension is an easy and effective way to raise the shift knob to a more desirable position. Throughout competitive driving this allows the driver to easily grab the shift level and engage the following gear without "searching for it". While on the track its extremely important that the driver's hands stay on the wheel and only inches away from the shifter, Once you've driven with it, you'll understand and buy one for all your cars, its really that much better. 

_To learn more or to place your order_ *Select Here*










*Shift Bracket Bushings*

Our billet aluminum bushings were designed to replace the factory rubber bushings that hold the shift linkage bracket to the top of the transmission's bell-housing/case. These bushings will eliminate any and all slop from the bracket assembly and are easily accessible without the removal of existing components in the engine bay. These bushings are made in-house on our CNC lathes from T6061 aluminum and like most of the parts we make are backed by a lifetime warranty. 

_To learn more or to place your order_ *Select Here*










Note: These bushings will work in conjunction with 42 Draft Designs' Cable End Bushings. Both will eliminate any unwanted movements during gear changes and will subsequently create a trouble free shifting experience.

*FREE SHIPPING* on our billet shift bracket bushings is being offered throughout the month of December!!!

Simply enter "Free Shipping" in the coupon code box to get your set delivered for only $26.00!!!


*Frankenturbo F23*

F23 hybrid turbocharger kit for transverse 1.8T engines.

This turbo package was designed for the person that wants significantly more horsepower and torque from their stock frame turbo, without having to go "big turbo". The F23 is a very fun, very responsive turbo that delivers an absurd amount of power over the stock KO3 and even aftermarket KO4s. Full boost happens earlier in the rev band and doesn't drop off in red line like turbos of yesteryear. The exhaust housing is finished with a ceramic coating for efficiency and durability. Audi TT 225 kits include a high flow silicone inlet. MKIV kits include new oil and coolant lines, turbo up-pipe adapter and silicone inlet pipe.

_To learn more or to place your order_ *Select Here*

*42DD High Flow Intake*

42 Draft Designs high-flow intake system combines an over sized air filter with an engineered velocity stack in an accurately shaped heat shield. Precision machining, fabrication, and finishing methods are used throughout. The result is an air intake system that delivers serious gains and looks the part.

_To learn more or to place your order_* Select Here*










*MadMax Diverter Valve*

Modified evolution diverter valve.

Features 1.25" outlets and reliably holds boost up to 35psi without leaking pressure. This is the ONLY diverter valve we recommend.

These are new, not rebuilt valves.

_To learn more or to place your order_ *Select Here*










*MadMax Control Arms*

Adjustable rear control arms for Audi TT 225/180/3.2 and MK IV R32.

_To learn more or to place your order_ *Select Here*










*TyrolSport Brake Caliper Stiffening Kit* (added 10/10/12)

TyrolSport brake caliper stiffening bushings were designed to prevent unwanted caliper flex inherent in the stock rubber bushing design. This flex leads to uneven pad wear and rotor deposits under hard usage. An inexpensive way to upgrade the feel and performance of the stock brake system. 

Stainless steel rings included on all kits. One kit will replace factory bushings for both front calipers. The rear brake calipers do not need modification.










_To learn more or to place your order_* Select Here*

We ran these at our last track event in 2012 with the TT, and found them to be an extremely worthwhile upgrade for those running stock or R32 carriers.

*Inconel Fuel Rail Spacers* (added 10/17/12)

If you're running taller fuel injectors, you will need to space your fuel rail accordingly. Inconel is oxidation and corrosion resistant like stainless steel. Unlike stainless though it has a greater resistance to heat. Some may consider the use of super alloys overkill, but as far as we're concerned there's no such thing! 

We also offer these for the same price others sell steel and aluminum units for.










_To learn more or to place your order_* Select Here*

*Adjustable Front Sway Bar Links* (added 2/14/13)

Our adjustable front sway bar links feature a machined stainless steel shaft with sealed ends to prevent debris from contaminating the joint. Adjustable links are a must for ANY car with lowered suspension. Lowering the vehicle height puts unwanted load on the sway bar which can only be remedied with adjustable links.

These links are compatible with MK1 Audi TT and MK4 Volkswagen .:R32.










_To learn more or to place your order _* Select Here*

*Adjustable Rear Sway Bar Links* (added 3/18/13)

Adjustable sway bar links are a must for ANY car with lowered suspension. Lowering without correcting the length of the sway bar links puts unwanted load on the sway bar. Installing adjustable links returns the sway bar to a neutral position. Thus preventing unwanted driving characteristics.

Our adjustable rear sway bar links for the MKI TT & MKIV .:R32 features a billet center section that's machined from 6061 aluminum and then anodized to protect it against the elements. We use heavy duty FK rod ends (heim joints) that are available with seals or boots. The adapters for the rod ends are also machined from billet 6061 and are also treated to anodizing. All the necessary hardware is included and is zinc coated and features Nylok nuts that won't loosen under the worse kind of abuse.

These links are compatible with MK1 Audi TT and MK4 Volkswagen .:R32.



















_To learn more or to place your order _* Select Here*

*
Upgraded bushing replacement for VF Dog-Bone (pendulum mounts)* (added 4/30/13)

Tired of replacing weak polyurethane bushings? Want something that will prevent unnecessary drive-train movement? Our dog-bone inserts are the solution! Machined from UHMW and back by a lifetime guarantee. These bushing replacements will be the last "replacement" you'll ever have to buy. 










_To learn more or to place your order_* Select Here*

*Front Control Arm Bushings*(added 5/25/13)

Our front control arm bushing kit was designed to replace the factory rubber bushings found in MK1 Audi TT and MK4 .:R32 front control arms. We designed these to provide a sharper handling, longer lasting alternative to factory and polyurethane replacements. These bushings are precision machined in house out of UHMW and include new steel sleeves. Squeaking and excess deflection (which is inherent with polyurethane) is eliminated with our bushings.

These are a direct replacement for stock bushings and will work in OEM and aftermarket replacement control arms.These upgraded bushings are a direct replacement for MK1 Audi TT and MK4 .:R32 front control arms.










_To learn more or to place your order_* Select Here*


Stay tuned for new additions and future developments!

- [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Somehow I missed this. It's great to have a forum sponsor that cares about the TT community and still work at bringing great products to our lovely platform. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you sir! Glad we can be here to help!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Hope everyone had a good holiday weekend :thumbup:


----------



## SigfridR (May 2, 2012)

*Verdict*

Just bought my Madmax DV. Thanks Marcus for pointing me to Verdict. And thanks Verdict for supporting the TT community. Can't wait to install....

Sigfrid


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

What modifications are required to fit the DV?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Kacz07 said:


> What modifications are required to fit the DV?


A reducer in each end.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> A reducer in each end.


What Eric said, and I can PM you install instructions!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

SigfridR said:


> Just bought my Madmax DV. Thanks Marcus for pointing me to Verdict. And thanks Verdict for supporting the TT community. Can't wait to install....
> 
> Sigfrid


No problem Sigfrid, thanks for the order!



Kacz07 said:


> What modifications are required to fit the DV?





warranty225cpe said:


> A reducer in each end.


Correct, and we are working on some adapters to make the install more "bolt on" per say.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Correct, and we are working on some adapters to make the install more "bolt on" per say.


You guys are awesome, a breath of fresh air for the TT community! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

If you'd really like to scoop up the market, make some new rear seat door latches and radio cover locking arms. I think every TT owner would buy them


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

A plus would also be that the MM Diverter fits perfectly with the F23's Phatty TIP as it's also 1.25"


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

What is included in your frankenturbo kit? Also, they Maestro tunning suite you have on your site, is it priced at $599 for no tune included?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> What is included in your frankenturbo kit? Also, they Maestro tunning suite you have on your site, is it priced at $599 for no tune included?


The F23 comes with the turbo and inlet. If you're looking for a different MAF housing, or other accessories those can easily be added. We haven't found the exhaust manifold to be beneficial, so we don't list it as an option on the site.

As for Maestro, the $599 is for the tune itself (without the cable). Maestro is available with or without your own cable. Without the cable basically means the ecu is registered to the dealer's cable, and tuning and adjustments are done through said dealer. The additional $200 is for your own cable. The latter is certainly recommended, as any minute adjustments can be made at your own leisure without trips or having to send the ecu back for tweaks


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Free priority shipping extended on injector cups through 11/30/12


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Free priority shipping extended on injector cups through 11/30/12


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Update:

Added Inconel fuel rail spacers!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

This is awesome. Seems like some great products here. :beer:


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

are the spacers priced per spacer or as a pair?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

20v GTI Guy said:


> are the spacers priced per spacer or as a pair?


Per pair :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected]torsports (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the orders everyone!


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

:thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

20v GTI Guy said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks :beer:


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

:thumbup: nice products here. How difficult are the shifter bushings install?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Letter K said:


> :thumbup: nice products here. How difficult are the shifter bushings install?


On the scale of 1-10. Its a 2. Takes 20-40 mins to install the shifter bushings :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the orders everyone :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

PM's replied. Thanks guys!


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

how difficult would it be to install those shift bushings?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Letter K said:


> how difficult would it be to install those shift bushings?


1. You will need to remove your air box
2. Use a 13mm to remove the "3" bolts
3. Push out the metal inserts that are in the center of the rubber with a screwdriver
4. Use a pair of needle nose pliers and grab onto the rubber bushing and rotate the pliers to cause the bushing to fold in on it self.
5. Install Verdict Bushings
6. Tighten up the 13mm's
7. Put air box in
8. Go test drive the car and enjoy the new shifting precision

10-35 mins


:wave:


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh wow, guess I'll be buying these then


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Letter K said:


> Oh wow, guess I'll be buying these then


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Big thanks to Greg @ Tyrolsport for sending up the latest version of caliper stiffeners. This new version incorporates a seal, which was a worry we had for cars being driven in and around the North East. Will be swapping these out to see how they fare over the winter with the lovely sand and salt.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Does the MM DV only come in that raw finish? Or are black/polished available?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Neb said:


> Does the MM DV only come in that raw finish? Or are black/polished available?


Neb, currently yes the Mad Max valves all come in a satin finish. We've talked about and will likely do a run of anodized black valves in the future. Not sure when we'll get around to that, but it will happen.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Just ordered the shift brackets for my TT!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> Just ordered the shift brackets for my TT!:thumbup:


Awesome! Enjoy them. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Merry Christmas Everyone :biggrinsanta:


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

And here I was worried about my antenna being broken...Thanks for coming up with a solution for this useless antenna, no more worries here. I work in law enforcement so my TT and I couldn't be together today, but thanks to you guys I was able to buy her a new present!!!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

G60JETGLI said:


> And here I was worried about my antenna being broken...Thanks for coming up with a solution for this useless antenna, no more worries here. I work in law enforcement so my TT and I couldn't be together today, but thanks to you guys I was able to buy her a new present!!!:thumbup::beer:


Glad to be of service! Be safe out there and Merry Christmas!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Happy New Years everyone!


Happy New Years! Hopefully you and Noah dont get too rowdy tonight:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Happy New Years! Hopefully you and Noah dont get too rowdy tonight:laugh:


Same to you James!

Rowdy? Us? Never :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Happy new year !


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Tried out the new corner balancing scales on Noah's car last week.










Another service we're happy to offer the TT community


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Nice:heart:


Thanks James! Works slick with even the lowest cars!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice! Those are great and a very useful tool. I'm sure you where shocked Noah, to see how close the cross weights where in the TT with driver. It would be nice to see the numbers posted somewhere, that way I can compare with what I get in the roadster.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks James! Works slick with even the lowest cars!


Bring them to h20. You can charge to weigh cars and we can take bets


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Bring them to h20. You can charge to weigh cars and we can take bets


James, at h20 the bets should be "let's see who's got the heaviest bags"! :laugh:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

*Muchas Gracias*

Much thanks goes out to the Verdict team for lightning fast order processing. Cheers gents, keep up the great work.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> James, at h20 the bets should be "let's see who's got the heaviest bags"! :laugh:


Haha fortunately no one at the house had a bagged one! I'd like to see how big the difference is tho between bags and coil overs


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Nice! Those are great and a very useful tool. I'm sure you where shocked Noah, to see how close the cross weights where in the TT with driver. It would be nice to see the numbers posted somewhere, that way I can compare with what I get in the roadster.


3197lbs
RF 981, RR 621, LF 978, LR 617 (full tank with me in the car)

Going to dial it in once I get some other things moved around in the car. 





PLAYED TT said:


> Bring them to h20. You can charge to weigh cars and we can take bets


I could :thumbup:



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> James, at h20 the bets should be "let's see who's got the heaviest bags"! :laugh:






Boulderhead said:


> Much thanks goes out to the Verdict team for lightning fast order processing. Cheers gents, keep up the great work.


Thanks again!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> 3197lbs
> RF 981, RR 621, LF 978, LR 617 (full tank with me in the car)
> 
> Going to dial it in once I get some other things moved around in the car.


Honestly, with numbers like these I wouldn't move anything around (maybe dial the meal you eat the night before to offset the slight difference :laugh. These are amazing numbers and show an incredibly well balanced platform. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 3197lbs
> RF 981, RR 621, LF 978, LR 617 (full tank with me in the car)
> 
> Going to dial it in once I get some other things moved around in the car.


Does this car have the ballast behind the rear bumper still installed?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

20v master said:


> Does this car have the ballast behind the rear bumper still installed?



The ballast and rear seats are still there.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The ballast and rear seats are still there.


So ballast and driver all add to driver's side. What is the opposite side weight that counteracts these two?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

20v master said:


> So ballast and driver all add to driver's side. What is the opposite side weight that counteracts these two?


Pretty much balances out the engine weight.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Pretty much balances out the engine weight.


A dry 1.8T weight 282 lbs. The trans weighs ~120 lbs. I don't count the angle drive/transfer box because it's right in the middle. The ballast weighs 30 lbs. So if you happen to weigh more than ~132lbs, you won't end up with balance like that?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

20v master said:


> A dry 1.8T weight 282 lbs. The trans weighs ~120 lbs. I don't count the angle drive/transfer box because it's right in the middle. The ballast weighs 30 lbs. So if you happen to weigh more than ~132lbs, you won't end up with balance like that?


That is where the scales come in handy. You can adjust the height on each corner to compensate for your weight, or move weight in the car around to better allocate how the car is balanced.


http://www.elephantracing.com/techtopic/cornerbalance.htm


So your front left will have to be a thread or two higher on the coil over to account if you weigh more than I do. I always have the drivers thread +1 for my weight.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I understand corner balancing. You didn't say and based on Max's comment it made it seem though as if this was natural, and not adjusted. That's why I was asking as OEM suspension isn't adjustable obviously. So was this final results or natural state?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

20v master said:


> I understand corner balancing. You didn't say and based on Max's comment it made it seem though as if this was natural, and not adjusted. That's why I was asking as OEM suspension isn't adjustable obviously. So was this final results or natural state?



Well this is with H&R coils, setting height only with a caliper. No swaybar adjustments have be made or items moved around the car (battery ect). It would be interesting to compare a stock car for a base line to see where everything is right out of the factory.

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## carminegiammarino (Nov 28, 2009)

free shipping for military in norfolk, va? 
will these shift bracket bushings fit my audi tt 180hp quattro? If so what exactly do they do, and also im deff ordering the antenna delete now that mine broke off while i have been overseas for two and a half years its so awesome to drive my car again god. thanks guys for all the answers, im just sick of the rain here and having that hole on my roof its sketchy


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

carminegiammarino said:


> free shipping for military in norfolk, va?
> will these shift bracket bushings fit my audi tt 180hp quattro? If so what exactly do they do, and also im deff ordering the antenna delete now that mine broke off while i have been overseas for two and a half years its so awesome to drive my car again god. thanks guys for all the answers, im just sick of the rain here and having that hole on my roof its sketchy


 A military discount does exist. Check your PMs :beer: 

Yes the shift bracket bushings will work for the 180 TT. They're compatible with most transversely mounted VW's and Audi's. They replace the factory rubber bushings that hold the cable bracket to the transmission. 

If you have any other questions feel free to post up. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:sly:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> :sly:


Damn you guys and your secrets!!! Lemme see whats been drawn up:laugh:
or should I say what its being made of


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Ask and you shall receive :laugh:


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ask and you shall receive :laugh:


Do want. When will they be available, and will there be a group buy?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Ask and you shall receive :laugh:


 Gimme dem


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Gimme dem


Patience grasshopper


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Patience grasshopper


Patience is for old people and those who aren't anxious to get their cars back on the road!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Patience is for old people and those who aren't anxious to get their cars back on the road!



As I was told by an old Jag owner..."Thank God it is back in the garage...Its cheaper when I dont drive it.." 

Hows the TT project coming?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hows the TT project coming?


Very slowly haha. Progress is being made tho:heart:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

*Nice Work Bench!*



[email protected] said:


> Ask and you shall receive :laugh:


Nice to see someone else made a workbench out of old bowling alley sections too :beer:


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Curious, are you making links for the front and rear, or just front?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

96AAAjetta said:


> Curious, are you making links for the front and rear, or just front?


Josh, I think Noah mentioned elsewhere that rear ones are being made and should be done shortly! :beer:


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Josh, I think Noah mentioned elsewhere that rear ones are being made and should be done shortly! :beer:


Thanks Max. Shows how much i pay attention.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

96AAAjetta said:


> Curious, are you making links for the front and rear, or just front?


Front and rear :beer:



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Josh, I think Noah mentioned elsewhere that rear ones are being made and should be done shortly! :beer:


Correct


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

As promised, the rears are coming along nicely!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Want/need both. Please PM me with some pricing Noah :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Want/need both. Please PM me with some pricing Noah :beer:


Awesome, once I work them out onto production after some testing, I will get everyone pricing. We will most likely do a group buy option for the first ten sets or so :beer:

Last nights progress on the prototypes











Good news is that the fronts are doing very well under testing :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome, once I work them out onto production after some testing, I will get everyone pricing. We will most likely do a group buy option for the first ten sets or so :beer:
> 
> Last nights progress on the prototypes
> 
> ...


Im down for that group buy :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

For those who were looking for a DIY on the injector cup install here you are:

(Compliments of rockmonkey69)
http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/508963.aspx


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> For those who were looking for a DIY on the injector cup install here you are:
> 
> (Compliments of rockmonkey69)
> http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/508963.aspx


Ive been wondering if I need those. Ive got my Bosch 750s that are going in soon. Are these only necessary for stock manifolds?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Ive been wondering if I need those. Ive got my Bosch 750s that are going in soon. Are these only necessary for stock manifolds?


Stock manifolds or any aftermarket manifold that uses the factory injector cups.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Any day now...


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

When will those be ready to go?:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> When will those be ready to go?:thumbup:


Should be ready in two weeks Matt :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Awesome! Do you already have the pricing set? Any plans for group buys for these and the new links?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Awesome! Do you already have the pricing set? Any plans for group buys for these and the new links?


Retail for the front control arm bushings will be $99.95 for the set. Working out pricing for a group buy this week.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

A couple pics of the completed rear links.




























The production links will of course be anodized. We typically run everything in black, but Noah and I were talking about doing the first couple dozen in something different. Feel free to chime in if that would be of interest to you guys. 

Pricing for both front and rear links will be making their way onto the website this coming week. I'll also have pricing figured for the group buy by then.

- Phil


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The production links will of course be anodized. We typically run everything in black, but Noah and I were talking about doing the first couple dozen in something different. Feel free to chime in if that would be of interest to you guys.
> 
> Pricing for both front and rear links will be making their way onto the website this coming week. I'll also have pricing figured for the group buy by then.
> 
> - Phil


Pink for the front and rear, because why not.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

96AAAjetta said:


> Pink for the front and rear, because why not.


James? Is that you?! :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> James? Is that you?! :laugh:


:laugh:


I vote gold.


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> James? Is that you?! :laugh:


Not quite. My name is Josh. 

I think a splash of color would be nice on my car, which is all black and silver. If not pink, either red or black. My .02.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> James? Is that you?! :laugh:


Lmao no


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Haven't checked in here in a little bit... is that delrin on the forward bushing of the front control arms? 

I'm happy to see product development for the platform, now a delrin rearward solution for the front control arm would be really innovative (I'd be onboard for help on a design that works, and is SCCA legal for those that track their cars). :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Haven't checked in here in a little bit... is that delrin on the forward bushing of the front control arms?
> 
> I'm happy to see product development for the platform, now a delrin rearward solution for the front control arm would be really innovative (I'd be onboard for help on a design that works, and is SCCA legal for those that track their cars). :beer:


Max,

You're correct that is the forward bushing for the front control arm. Although its not delrin. Its a "special material" we've been making bushings and mounts out of for over ten years now. Its resistant to everything, including oils with ethanol which reeks havoc on traditional rubbers and polyurethane. The material itself is self lubricating and doesn't break down or wear out.

As for the rear bushing its something we've talked about, and certainly something we could offer. In all honesty though.. the stock /.:R32 bushings are really the best part for the job. The cost /benefit ratio for the alternative wouldn't be worth it for 99.9% of the cars.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Max,
> 
> You're correct that is the forward bushing for the front control arm. Although its not delrin. Its a "special material" we've been making bushings and mounts out of for over ten years now. Its resistant to everything, including oils with ethanol which reeks havoc on traditional rubbers and polyurethane. The material itself is self lubricating and doesn't break down or wear out.


Cool! Just out of curiosity since I run solid delrins in that location in my car, is the material flexible and allow some deflection like rubber/poly? Or is it solid like delrin or other hard plastics?



[email protected] said:


> As for the rear bushing its something we've talked about, and certainly something we could offer. In all honesty though.. the stock /.:R32 bushings are really the best part for the job. The cost /benefit ratio for the alternative wouldn't be worth it for 99.9% of the cars.


You think so Phil? The stock/R32 bushing allow plenty of deflection in all planes which is really unwanted (street or track). At that location only transverse motion is needed, and allowing longitudinal deflection introduces a healthy dose of dynamic toe changes (and even some minor caster movement). I've mounted a go pro to record dynamic motion on the front suspension on my car, and the inherent toe change resulting from that rear bushing is staggering as well as a big drawback to the design. 

I can almost guarantee that any solution that allow free transverse motion, and restrict the unwanted longitudinal motion (technically not needed for functionality), would be a slam dunk in this platform. I had a thread that talked about a project (which never came to fruition) that involved a rear bushing solution that does exactly that... the feedback from the community was more than positive. I had people still demanding for completion of the project years later. IMO, something like that would bridge the gap between OEM control arms and aftermarket tubular arms. Many people already have a solution for the forward bushing (defcons, your special material, and all kind of polyurethane ones), and don't want/need to spend a bunch of money for tubular units when all that's needed to bring the OEM performance to par is a good rearward solution. The appeal would be that you can get tubular arm performance without the big price, penalty to longevity, and taxing NVH/comfort. As I said, I'd definitely be "in" if you guys decide that it would make sense to bring forth such a project/product for the community. :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

96AAAjetta said:


> Not quite. My name is Josh.
> 
> I think a splash of color would be nice on my car, which is all black and silver. If not pink, either red or black. My .02.


Thanks for the response Josh! +1 for Red 



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Cool! Just out of curiosity since I run solid delrins in that location in my car, is the material flexible and allow some deflection like rubber/poly? Or is it solid like delrin or other hard plastics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phil and I were chatting about the tubular arms last night and how the OEM arm can be greatly improved with bushings without going to heim style tubular arms which are great for track cars, but tend to have some cost and lifespan trade offs. There are a couple ideas on the table to make something happen, we should be able to turn our attention to it hopefully prior to the track season (OMG that is like a month away )

We got some good runs in last night with the full front and rear end links installed last night...Grins were to be had  

Thanks for the support everyone! We are glad to bring new innovations to the community!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

+2 for pink....oh wait.  
+3 for red


----------



## ThatredHead (Apr 16, 2012)

Snow falling and shiny shifter bushings in the mail it's like Christmas!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

ThatredHead said:


> Snow falling and shiny shifter bushings in the mail it's like Christmas!!


:grinsanta:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Verdict Motorsports' TT Spring 2013 Suspension "Group Buy"* 

By popular request Verdict Motorsports' would like to announce the "Spring 2013 Suspension Group Buy". This group buy is comprised of the more popular and recent suspension offerings to the TT community. We're very excited to debut our adjustable sway bar links and would like to encourage everyone to vote for the color of their choice for the initial production run. We also will be taking this time to release the first of our _Revolution_ front control arm bushings for the MK1 chassis. These have been part of a pet project over the last decade in search of a new material for everyday abuses. They have proven their ability to withstand our abuse, and we're confident they will withstand whatever you can throw at them too. So confident in fact that we are backing these as well as everything under the Revolution line with a lifetime warranty. After all, a product is only as good as the company standing behind it. 

*Requirements:* In order to meet the group buy pricing we will be requiring a minimum of five people per package. If an individual package doesn't meet the requirement, pricing for that specific package won't be available and any payments will be refunded. 

*Timeline:* The group buy will run from March 22nd until April 5th. 
* 
Shipping:* All orders will be shipped by Saturday April 6th. 

Freight for domestic orders shipped within the lower 48states include shipping. For International customers shipping rates will apply. 

*Payment:* Orders can be placed directly through our website. Simply select the desired package, which will bring you to the group buy section of the website allowing you to submit your order. 

Orders must be received before the end of the group buy to have your name added to the list. 

Payments via CC won't be processed until April 6th. 


*Package One* Front sway bar links: 
Retail: $198.50 
Group Buy Pricing: $178.65 

*Package Two* Rear sway bar links: 
Retail: $230.58 
Group Buy Pricing: $207.52 

*Package Three* Front & rear sway bar links: 
Retail: $429.08 
Group Buy Pricing: $386.12 

*Package Four* Front control arm bushings: 
Retail: $99.95 
Group Buy Pricing: $89.95 

*Package Five* Front sway bar links, rear sway bar links, front control arm bushings: 
Retail: $529.03 
Group Buy Pricing: $476.12 

*Package Six*: MadMax rear control arms (set of two arms): 
Retail: $280.00 
Group Buy Pricing: $250.00 

*Cast your vote for rear sway bar link (anodizing)!!* 

Two weeks ago we proposed a one time optional color change for anodizing. The general consensus I believe was red, but to be sure we decided to run a *POLL* over the next ten days.


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Fu(king sweet. Im deff in for #3.:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Count me in for a Pkg. 1. 

I vote Red anodizing.  

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Official Poll and Group Buy is here : 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5993639-Official-Spring-2013-Suspension-Group-Buy


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Free shipping for all variations of billet injector cups has been extended throughout the continental United States until 5/31/13. 

Enter the words "Free Shipping" in the coupon code box and receive FREE Priority Shipping!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

So I'm about to order the MM DV and do I need to order the extra hardware for the install? (the $35 option). I want to basically just bolt it on if possible. TIA :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Neb said:


> So I'm about to order the MM DV and do I need to order the extra hardware for the install? (the $35 option). I want to basically just bolt it on if possible. TIA :beer:


Neb, in order to make the valve bolt on you WILL need the hardware. 

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

The much anticipated "Rear End Links" getting some finishing. Next step anodizing


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Front control arm bushings being run in the lathe earlier today..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Neb, in order to make the valve bolt on you WILL need the hardware.
> 
> :thumbup:


 Just placed my order


----------



## SigfridR (May 2, 2012)

*MM DV*

Hey Guys, 

I bought the DV a few months back and have not installed it. At that time, the hardware was not available as an option. I searched for stuff to make for a clean install but I am obviously taking too long. I looked on this thread to see if something was already done and found that you have a kit now. your site does not have links to show what is included in the $ 35 kit. Is there any way you can post up pictures or a list? If this has already been covered and I am a forum idiot, my apologies and thanks for pointing me in the right direction. 

Sigfrid


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

SigfridR said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I bought the DV a few months back and have not installed it. At that time, the hardware was not available as an option. I searched for stuff to make for a clean install but I am obviously taking too long. I looked on this thread to see if something was already done and found that you have a kit now. your site does not have links to show what is included in the $ 35 kit. Is there any way you can post up pictures or a list? If this has already been covered and I am a forum idiot, my apologies and thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
> 
> Sigfrid


 Sigfrid, 

The hardware kit includes two reducing couplers, two hose barbs and four hose clamps. Currently the hardware isn't listed separately, but that can certainly be arranged if need be. 

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

For those that are tired of replacing their poly bushings in their VF dog-bone (pendulum) mounts.. 












http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/product_p/0157.htm


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks Max :thumbup:


Rear links are back from anodizing. Get your orders in while they last :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Red injector cups are now available on our website!











http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=VMS107


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Audi TT UHMW Control Arm Bushings*

*TT Front Control Arm Bushings*

Our front control arm bushing kit was designed to replace the factory rubber bushings found in MK1 Audi TT and MK4 .:R32 front control arms. We designed these to provide a sharper handling, longer lasting alternative to factory and polyurethane replacements. These bushings are precision machined in house out of UHMW and include new steel sleeves. Squeaking and excess deflection (which is inherent with polyurethane) is eliminated with our bushings.

These are a direct replacement for stock bushings and will work in OEM and aftermarket replacement control arms.These upgraded bushings are a direct replacement for MK1 Audi TT and MK4 .:R32 front control arms. 











Can order them by following the link below :thumbup:

http://www.verdictmotorsports.com/product_p/0063.htm


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Updated compatability for early style injector cups


----------



## funkejay (Jun 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The F23 comes with the turbo and inlet. If you're looking for a different MAF housing, or other accessories those can easily be added. We haven't found the exhaust manifold to be beneficial, so we don't list it as an option on the site.
> 
> As for Maestro, the $599 is for the tune itself (without the cable). Maestro is available with or without your own cable. Without the cable basically means the ecu is registered to the dealer's cable, and tuning and adjustments are done through said dealer. The additional $200 is for your own cable. The latter is certainly recommended, as any minute adjustments can be made at your own leisure without trips or having to send the ecu back for tweaks


 I'm interested in a turbo swap for my 225 TT without having to go the big turbo route - and your F23 FrankenTurbo looks like a definite contender. 

Do you have any specs available? Sounds like the least expensive way to upgrade the stock turbo available on the 'net - but I'd like to know what the measured gains over the stock K04 in the 225 TT are. If you have any graphs or dyno test results, I'd be very interested in seeing those.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

funkejay said:


> I'm interested in a turbo swap for my 225 TT without having to go the big turbo route - and your F23 FrankenTurbo looks like a definite contender.
> 
> Do you have any specs available? Sounds like the least expensive way to upgrade the stock turbo available on the 'net - but I'd like to know what the measured gains over the stock K04 in the 225 TT are. If you have any graphs or dyno test results, I'd be very interested in seeing those.


Jay,

Thanks for posting up!

Check your email.. I forwarded the info on the F23 you requested

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Free priority shipping extended until 7/31/13 for billet injector cups (VMS107, VMS108)

:wave:


----------



## funkejay (Jun 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Jay,
> 
> Thanks for posting up!
> 
> ...



Thanks Phil!! Appreciate all the info you sent on the FrankenTurbo - makes the choice much easier to make!


----------



## funkejay (Jun 18, 2013)

Just a word for anyone considering a purchase from the guys at Verdict Motorsports... 

I CANNOT say enough about these guys! Not only do they reply to emails much faster than just about any other supplier I've dealt with (and I've dealt with just about all of them), the level of client service and product knowledge they have is tremendous. 

I inadvertently ordered some parts from them this morning that I thought I needed to work with some other upgrades I was installing, and Phil immediately realized my mistake and contacted me to let me know that I actually didn't need the parts I was ordering from him - even though the other upgrades I was installing weren't parts that Verdict carries - and to let me know he wasn't putting the order through. 

So let me ask you - when was the last time any other supplier contacted you to let you know they weren't filling your order and taking your money because YOU made a mistake about what you THOUGHT you needed?

I can't say enough about the level of service and support I've already received from my short involvement with Verdict - they've reset the bar for the tuning community in terms of client service, and I'd like to see any other supplier out there even come close.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: We are always here to help :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Free priority shipping for Billet Injector Cups ends 7/31/13!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Some more pictures of the adjustable front sway bar links!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Injector cups finding their way into an AWP manifold


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Is it possible for the best to get better? We'll let you decide!

Adjustable Rear Sway Bar Links for MK1 TT are now available with sealed boots. Fancy fancy :laugh:











- Phil


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Anodized water-meth blocks came out great!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

you guys do some amazing work! not talking just about the products your making but also services like supercharger rebuilds. your company really helped me get a problematic customers car fixed and back on the road with no issues!

keep up the great work. 



:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

carsluTT said:


> you guys do some amazing work! not talking just about the products your making but also services like supercharger rebuilds. your company really helped me get a problematic customers car fixed and back on the road with no issues!
> 
> keep up the great work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words mate :wave:

We're always happy to help!!


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Front sway bar bushing should be on this list. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*FREE SHIPPING* on our billet shift bracket bushings is being offered throughout the month of December!!!

Simply enter "Free Shipping" in the coupon code box to get your set delivered for only $26.00!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Wishing everyone a safe and happy NEW YEARS! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)




----------



## RadekPapak (Jan 10, 2014)

Please, when will be Adjustable Front Sway Bar Links back on stock? For TT 225. I was writing on your email, FB and I have no answer. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

RadekPapak said:


> Please, when will be Adjustable Front Sway Bar Links back on stock? For TT 225. I was writing on your email, FB and I have no answer. Thanks


Check your PMs! 

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Free what not to do while installing your shift bracket bushings bump

Fyi its loose the top half of one :banghead:

I'm so furious I almost put a wrench threw my windshield **** Audi's 
Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Free what not to do while installing your shift bracket bushings bump
> 
> Fyi its loose the top half of one :banghead:
> 
> ...


Joe,

Losing parts is never good...

If you want to forward me your invoice number we'd be happy to send you a replacement female bushing to get you back in-shape! 


- Phil


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Joe,
> 
> Losing parts is never good...
> 
> ...


 Hello my order number was 3818. I lost the female or top half of just one of them. I feel like an idiot but I looked all in the engine bay and garage floor and I can't find that little sucker. Thank you for the offer that is a really stand up thing to do. I tried to pm you but your box is full.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2



Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hello my order number was 3818. I lost the female or top half of just one of them. I feel like an idiot but I looked all in the engine bay and garage floor and I can't find that little sucker. Thank you for the offer that is a really stand up thing to do. I tried to pm you but your box is full.


Not a problem Joe!

Try again, inbox has been purged :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Not a problem Joe!
> 
> Try again, inbox has been purged :laugh:


Sent you a pm about a week ago would email be a better option

Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sent you a pm about a week ago would email be a better option
> 
> Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


No, you're good Joe! We've got a bushing on its way to you!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> No, you're good Joe! We've got a bushing on its way to you!


Good man thank you. Can't wait to get the last one in. Got to love a company with this kind of customer service.

Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

just ordered the antenna delete plug! thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Installed and looking good.


----------

